# Does anyone have any experiencemwith El Divo Kennel?



## BruceMayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Their website: Tampa FL German Shepherd Breeder with Puppies For Sale | El Divo German Shepherds

I am still in the research phase of getting a pup and won't likely get a GSD until next year. But I want to get the research over with.

Does anyone have experience with this kennel? Does anyone own a pup from this breeder? Any pics?


----------



## BruceMayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe you could contact the breeder and ask them for references


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You could pm Betty a member here, LIttle River Canine, she is in Florida and may be able to give you some insite.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also note that this is formerly Hunt Shepherds. I didn't realize that until I clicked the link and saw the name of a dog I knew to be owned by Hunt, then I saw the note at the top. You might have more luck finding people who've had experience with the previous kennel.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

We were going to get our next puppy from Hunt shepherds. Went with someone else. She is very reputable though


----------



## BruceMayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Not sure if I want a SL or a WL just yet, but it does look like she has healthy dogs.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Kinda... you can msg me.


----------



## Von Dutch (Dec 31, 2021)

BruceMayer said:


> Anyone?


Almost 10 years ago I got a male German Shepherd from El Divo. That dog has been the finest companion I’ve ever had. I’ve had 12 German Shepherd‘s and he is by far the best looking strongest and most intelligent dog I’ve ever been in the presence of. Von Dutch found cancer in my liver seven years ago. I don’t know how I would’ve made it without him. I can think of no breeder who does a better job with the bloodline and the heritage of these special dogs are… When the sad day comes I will most certainly go back and sit down with Eddie


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

8 year old thread


----------

